# Baptist Preacher Arrested



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 16, 2008)

Tominthebox News Network - Religious Humor/Satire: Calvinist Pastor Arrested for "Not Telling the Whole Truth"


----------



## reformedman (Apr 16, 2008)

It's a shame they they removed him from the pastorate, most people thought he was a nice guy.


----------

